# Tube Presentations



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I am going to try using tubes in inland lakes for largemouth bass and am wondering what methods everyone has found to work best.
Are there times of the year that they seem to work better, or are they an anytime of the year bait in Ohio? 
What are your favorite ways to use them for just throwing along shoreline?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Jim, they work all year... I like the BPS salty tender tube, texas rigged on a gamastaku EWG 2/0 hook with a 1/8 oz E-Z tube weight. I usually fish them in rocky areas, skip them under docks , or weeds, but I really like the senko type baits more this time of the year, but tubes will work.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Texas rigged pegged 3/8 oz weight with a 3/0 Gamastaku Superline hook 3-1/2 to 4 in tube. Flippin and picthing to heavy cover and docks. Right know I've been getting on both. For rocky areas 1/4 or 3/8 ball head jighead same size tubes as above. I use mostly venom and strikeking tubes.

Good luck Jim


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Corey is right about the Superline hooks, go with the heavier wire. You'll get much better hookups


----------



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

When fishing an area where snags aren't too much of a problem, I like using the weighted tube jigs that slide inside the tube and has the hook exposed, usually in a 1/8 or 3/8 oz size. I seem to have much better hookups with this setup, but I seem to end of fishing tubes texas rigged more often, since I end up fishing in and around weedy cover a lot.


----------



## fish 4 bass (Apr 10, 2004)

I like to carolina rig them for deeper weeds.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate your sharing your experiences of what works and ideas. :B 
Anyone have any luck with the drop-shot rig for largemouth bass? Or is it too hard to get a "hook up"? TritanBill explained to me how to rig one for smallies last year(thanks again), anyone find whether they work for largemouth as well?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Texas Rig 3/16 oz. weight pegged with a tooth pick with a wide gap tube hook that holds the plastic in place. We caught 20+ LM on this rig Monday.
only lost a few...swimming the jig with minimal hopping.


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

Try Fat Ika made by GY. Rig it the opposite to make it like a palm tree. Weightless. You would outfish somebody this way than using plain ol tube.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Another tube suggestion...
For a different tube presentation you could put the worm weight INSIDE of the tube and still Texas Rig it. Having the weight inside the tube, rather then the outside will make the tube act differently in the water. Also, if you are fishing in heavy weeds, sometimes weeds can get caught between the weight and the tube. You eliminate this with the weight inside. 
Another bonus is that it gives you that little bit of extra weight for better casting. 
Marcia


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

Marcia that sounds good but what do you use to keep the weight in to prevent it from sliding out


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

The weight actually fits pretty snug up against the inside nose of the tube. You also have the hook that comes right through the inside of the tubes body, so it would be pretty hard for the weight to actually make it past the hook. They make tube rattles that you can also place inside the tubes. Supposedly they make a "crayfish" clicking sound that really arouses the bass. These rattles are small enough though that they can make their way past the hook, so I just check their position and if they have slipped down, then I just give the tube a little squeeze to push the rattle (or weight) back up to the nose of the bait). But, you can experiement with the tubes and watch how the tube will fall differently if you move the weight around to different sections of the tube.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

iv only had luck with rattles night bass fishing with a tube.. or in new zoom super hog!!! they are a must try.. kinda between a tube and lizzard


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

Try a BulletBobber, they are a good way to get your bait under docks or trees or in and back out of tight spots on the bank. Now everyone can yell at me for advertising but they do work. I have just puchased Banner space and it should show on OGF soon. I have a video that shows what it can do at www.bulletbobber.com I have put a lot into this and hope you all will enjouy it since I'm to busy with the day job and trying to get this going.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Riverman,

I am glad you joined us! Shakedown put a post up recently showing the Bullet Bobber. I know there was a lot of interest. It is nice to know that the maker is local as well. I hope the product does well for you...and us as well.


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

I rig my tubes for river smallies with a brass worm sinker, and glassbead. I keep them freesliding, and it works pretty well.


----------



## Iron_Chef_CD (Jul 16, 2005)

I know this thread is a little old but one of the coolest things I got for tubes this year was a tube weight I saw them using on tv. It looks like a little barrel shapped weight you stick up in the tube with a small 90 degree whole in the top lip of the weight. You stick the weight in the tube, use a worm hook with the two 90 degree bends near the top of it and that lip will hook to the bend and when you rig it texas style the weight fits flush agains the hook but stays attached even if the tube is ripped off. Really cool but the only place I've found them was gander mountain.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I've always put a 1/4oz bullet weight inside the tube up against the nose like Reel Lady suggested. It keeps the head of the tube up against the bottom and if you drag it slowly it will kick up a little dirt and make a little noise when bumping on rocks and structure. I've caught some nice LM doing this. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I just use a regular catfish sinker and a rubber worm hook. Place the sinker with the metal eyelet forward into the tube. Put the hook eyelet first into the tube about a 1/4" from the front of the tube, through the wire eyelet of the sinker and out the front of the tube. 

Then you have a weighted tube where the worm hook is holding the sinker in the front of the tube. Cheesehead Cory showed me this 3 or 4 years ago.


----------

